# TX-TUFF did it so can I.



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok Frank and I just got the same Humi from Tampa Humidors. I had a little trouble with the shipping but in the long run I am extreamy satisfied with the way Mike down at Tampa Humidor took care of me. I am keeping it at 66% RH and it is holding around 500 cigars at the moment. Here are some pics.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW, they look so happy in their new home! Congrats on the great purchase!
perhaps one day i will upgrade to such a nice cabinet (my little 100 stick humi is full to the brim).


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice collection!! Great looking Humi!!


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice...my cooler is jealous!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it looks really good, like you could get alot in the top


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Schweet.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks great EJ


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice setup--Besides the beads-what is your humidifier???


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Phew, from the first picture I thought you locked the keys to the humidor INSIDE of the humidor 

Mike is good people!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a great set-up and a great lot of cigars... nice stuff.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that humi is awesome,very nice stock in it!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

My God...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice humi. Congrats.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice EJ!*


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Good looking cabinet and a great collection.


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Great collection and Humi there!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

EJ, that is one nice humi


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Sweet! Congratulations!

Nice humi and nice collection of cigars. 

I like the customer service at Tampa Humidor. I have ordered a couple of times, and they are nice people.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice setup--Besides the beads-what is your humidifier???


Have a Oaisis type humidifier my wife picked up at the local B&M. Also have 5 jars of the gel stuff just because where else was I going to put them. right now it is sitting at 71 temp and 66 rh. I need some fans looking into it t=right now.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah that humi holds a lot more in the top of it than I thought it would 

Looks like you are having fun with it EJ. I need to turn my Oasis down, right now my RH is 73% at the very bottom and 71% at the very top. I will prob try to keep it at 69% to 67%. I like my RH a little high unlike most on here. I also have my beads speard out from top to bottom and don't plan on putting any fans in it.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah that humi holds a lot more in the top of it than I thought it would
> 
> Looks like you are having fun with it EJ. I need to turn my Oasis down, right now my RH is 73% at the very bottom and 71% at the very top. I will prob try to keep it at 69% to 67%. I like my RH a little high unlike most on here. I also have my beads speard out from top to bottom and don't plan on putting any fans in it.


I am just a lemming when I saw every say 65% i jumped on it but i must say no more burn issues


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> I am just a lemming when I saw every say 65% i jumped on it but i must say no more burn issues


I'm just Hard Headed!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man talk about one happy man!!!haha!! all those sticks and a really nice humi!! those are some great pics. congrats on the new humi man!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff there EJ, that's just a thing of beauty! I need to get me one of those... maybe in a while, when a new job approaches...

Nice selection of sticks too 

CD


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa! That is a serious collection!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking Humi


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great collection That Humi Is sweet


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice selection you have there!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful setup and nice selection. Congrats.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice collection, very nice humi. Been looking to upgrade myself. The 100 ct is full, the tupperdor that should hold about 200 is holding 260 and I'm about to buy a wine cooler. THis is getting ridiculous, lol.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking humi:biggrin:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pics: humi and filler material.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet setup!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i'm jealous of you & Frank .. very nice indeed .....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is one heck of a collection!


----------

